# Corel öffnen mit ...?



## Meikel25 (19. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich haben von einem Kunden .cdr Dateien erhalten. Nun stehe ich vor einem Problem, kein Corel.
Ich habe schon versucht diese in Indesig CS und Illustrator CS zu öffnen.
Leider ohne Erfolg. Womit kann ich diese "leihenhaften" Dateien öffnen und editieren?

Grüße Meikel


----------



## misterberry (20. November 2004)

tja meikel,
indesign und illustrator können keine corel-dateien öffnen?! 
dann bitte doch deinen laienhaften kunden, mal in ein format zu konvertieren, dass du lesen kannst...z.b. ai oder eps...


----------



## Meikel25 (20. November 2004)

Na danke für diesen geistreichen Kommentar.
Das wußte ich aber auch schon. Zum Glück gibt es für solche Zwecke eben eine Demoversion, wo man getrost Dateien öffnen und dann konvertieren kann.
Corel ist und bleibt einfach ein Laienprogramm...  

Aber danke für diesen Tipp....


----------



## misterberry (20. November 2004)

Meikel25 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Corel ist und bleibt einfach ein Laienprogramm...


 jaja...natürlich bleibt es das!


----------



## gavanaa (26. November 2004)

ähem,
nichts gegen corel!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. November 2004)

gavanaa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ähem,
> nichts gegen corel!



Auch keine Handgranaten und/oder Uninstall Routinen (erlaubt)?


----------



## misterberry (26. November 2004)

Thomas Lindner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auch keine Handgranaten und/oder Uninstall Routinen (erlaubt)?


 eine software ist immer nur so gut wie ihr benutzer, resp. so gut, wie ihr benutzer sich mit ihr auskennt.
 mir geht's nur immer auf den keks, wenn leute meinen, über ein programm urteilen zu müssen, mit dem sie sich niht länger als ein paar minuten (wenn überhaupt) abgegeben haben. die meisten sind nur phrasendrescher, die andere meinungen nachplappern.
 genauso wie beim guten alten "mac vs. dose" schlagabtausch.
 der mac war einst das ultimative grafiktool - die betonung liegt auf war!
 inzwischen gibt es so gut wie keine software mehr, die nicht auch auf einem pc erhältlich wäre...ja es ist sogar umgekehrt - aber warum gibt es jetzt corel draw und co. für den mac?
 ach ja...weil die macher vieler zeitungen und magazine keine ahnung haben...ich vergaß 

 nix für ungut leute, aber wenn man keine ahnung hat...gelle?!


----------



## cuser (29. November 2004)

Illustrator (zumindest CS) kann sehr wohl Corel Dateien öffnen.


----------



## Pianoman (29. November 2004)

Stimmt. allerdings nur bis zur Version Corel 9.
Neuere Versionen beherrscht der Illustrator nicht.
Aber es gibt meines Wissens in Corel die Möglichkeit, das File als 9er Version abzuspeichern. Manche Sachen gehen halt wahrscheinlich verloren... aber es wäre zumindest eine Möglichkeit.
lg.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. November 2004)

Pianoman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stimmt. allerdings nur bis zur Version Corel 9.



... um ganz genau zu sein, bis CorelDraw 10.

Zu den Antipathien bzgl. CorelDraw kann ich nur sagen, dass jeder der nicht wenigstens
eine etwas ältere Version für sagenhaft wenig Geld kauft oder gekauft hat selbst schuld ist.
Allein schon das riesige Fontarchiv ist das Geld wert. Und die Software, die man ab und
an auch mal brauchen kann ist gewissermaßen noch kostenlos dabei.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Pianoman (29. November 2004)

Danke Martin. War mir nicht ganz sicher und hatte grade keine Mögl. zum testen


----------

